# March of the Relentless, a Heresy Death Guard log



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

With the release of the heresy betrayal book ive decided its tume to begin a new army, something a bit different to all of my previous ones as well as one which is unique thus, i begin my death guard army. 
Ive enjoyed playing deathguard for a while now (as a CSM army) and love their resilience and toughness, so i figured why not take it back to their roots and create an army from where it all began..

With my forgeworld shipment arriving late monday night consisting of a MkII marine legion, deimos predator, death guard contemptor dreadnought with two assault cannons as well as some death guard shoulder pads i was intially awed by the forge world level of detail to their models, and pretty much dropped everything (after jumping up and down squiling like a schoolgirl for a couple of minutes) and began to make the models:
The bag of goodies:








The first marine, did a bit of work on his left hand, changed it so he looks like hes reloading:








A few others and all the work so far:
























Next up, the contemptor and a few more marines.. plus hopefully some paint schemes to decide which one i prefer
Stay Tuned


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Last night i began work on the contemptor dreadnought.
I was (and still somewhat are) unsure about a pose for him so i thought, to maximise the options i would make some modifications to the model to make posing him easier..
Firstly i magnetised the arms so i can change them later on if i wish, as well as change the angle.
I started by getting the 'forearm' joint from the assault cannon pack and drilling out the main section of it, which attaches to the shoulder joint of the contemptor:
Before:








After:








Then i polished it up so the magnet would fit flush to the origional face of the joint and glued it in, ensuring glue was on the sides as well as base of the forearm joint for added strength. Heres a comparison of the origional to the magnetised:








Finally, i got the shoulder joint and simply glued a magnet into the recess. this would make the arm slightly longer than origional however it maintains the structural integrity of the shoulder joint, i was very generous with the glue when attaching it however if it disconnexts i may need to green stuff it in in future. (note care was taken to ensure the magnet was centralised in the recess so the arm doesnt look disjointed):








Next i decided to see if it would be possible to make the shoulder joint flexible to move on a pinned rod behind it, and it was.
so step 1 was to drill a hole in the back of the shoulder joint like so:








Next step i cut a piece of paper clip a bit longer than the width of the shoulder joint and fed it through like so:








Next i drilled two holes in the shoulder piece in the basic area where i hypothesised the pins to connect through, note the angle is pretty awkward but the pins dont need to go too deep so it shouldnt matter too much.
Furthermore i added 'tracks' for the pins to slide into their housings like so:
















Then using a bit of elbow grease i forced the shoulder joint into the position (due to the resin being softer than plastic it goes in quite easily)
heres some after shots of it extended and retracted:
















heres the final arm with the magnetised arms and hinges:








Hopefully i can keep up this amount of work and photos


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome progress you are making, and great tut on the contemptor arm also! I can imagine and lot of people will be in need of it.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Only a small update today, finished tee contemptor last night which im pretty happy about, currently working on the next batch of 10 marines and a master of signal model using one of the master of the chapter models (grrr metal)
no painting yet, still waiting for an airbrush piece so i can get that up and running...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Big fan of that contemptor, can't wait to see some paint on it.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Progress!
Finished the first squad, wow it finally hit me how many marines this army is going to consist of haha.
Furthermore i started working on the Master of Signal as well as my first Predator..
Now whilst i continue to wait for my airbrush piece, ive started painting the bolters up and working on my battle damage..
MkII tactical squad








Master of Signal. im still toying around with the weapon layout, thinking of interchanging a powersword and chainsaw with magnets,slightly difficult with no bits box to speak of








Finally a family photo:


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyway progress!
Work on the predator has begun and almost finished, however i was a bit dissapointed that FW sent me the wrong turret hatch (i recieved a second thick hull hatch instead of a turret hatch )
Anyway as usual i magnetised the sponsons and turret guns, so i can get the most from my models, heres how some if it was done:
firstly, the tank spent a lot of time in a warm bath, straightening out the somewhat 'flacid' barrels 








Once that was done i drilled out both the barrel back and turret slot, as shown
















Onto the sponsons. i cut these two 'pins' short and attached magnets to the top and bottom, my idea was that the magnetic force of the two is strong enough to hold the gun in place.. (note: bottom 'pin' is on the left, the wires which connect to the back of the gun was cut however, to make it easily interchangable between lascannon and heavy bolter. The pin on the left is the sponson targetters)
















Next i gave the sponsons a trial run and discovered that although the magnetic force of the magnets was evident, however it wasnt strong enough in my opinion.
to fix this i hollowed out the resin between the magnets to strengthen the pull which worked well
















once this was done to all guns i ensured they worked well, however the tail of the lascannon looks a tad bland, might have to add something there, suggestions would be welcomed.








The tank so far, tracks will be added after painting, love the look of it however, very menacing 









anyway ive undercoated some trial marines so i can get a scheme right which i like, as well as started painting the bolters, getting some practice on tasteful battle damage before i do it on my beloved marines..


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a really nice job you've done on the sponsuns. I would have been very nervous doing that! Looking forward to seeing these painted.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Really like the dread, will be looking forward to seeing some paint on them. Thanks for showing how you use magnets too always nice to get ideas.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok a long time between updates, got weighed down by assignments and family commitments so not a lot has been done unfortunately, however heres what i have managed to do:
Firstly i finished my Master of Signal model, nothing too special but im pretty happy about the outcome, he definately stands out which was the desired effect:








i converted the boltgun to have a laser designator attached which connects to his backpack, this represents his ability to call in an irbital bombardment..








Next the airbrush adapter finally arrived so ive started painting the contemptor body, airbrushing is gunna take a bit of getting used to i think haha..
anyway ive only done the base coat and and wash so far, but im pretty happy about it so far:
















Finished one of the Kheres Assualt Cannons:








Also the Base and Head of the dreadnought:
















Hopefully theres more frequent updates once uni setles down..


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good - nice to see the paintwork coming along


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

ok so finished the contemptor (minus 1 arm) which im pretty happy about, i practiced some weathering on the legs with the airbrush which i think turned out pretty well, as well as some new battle damage techniques, anyway, you be the judge:
before the weathering and head:








everything else:
































Now some closeups on the weathering:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like what you have done with this guy, the weathering while not as full on as I like to do looks good and the like the use of green on the shoulders, DG are pure their nature tricky to make look individual.

Whats next on the painting block?


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> I really like what you have done with this guy, the weathering while not as full on as I like to do looks good and the like the use of green on the shoulders, DG are pure their nature tricky to make look individual.
> 
> Whats next on the painting block?


cheers for the feedback Jacobite, i was unsure about teh weathering tbh, as this is my first real attempt at doing it properly i didnt want to overdo it, i wanted to give the dreadnought a feel like its been walking through rubble but not caked in it.. that being said i didnt want to underdo it either, im still deciding whether it finishes too high,low or abruptly, i guess only time will tell if im happy with it or not..

Anyway next up is a 5 man squad and hopefully followed by my Master of Signal


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok so slow updates these days unfortunately, everything seems to happen at once... anyway ive smashed out the first 5 space marines, really happy with how it turned out, except the battle damage a bit unsure about it, the colours seem a bit off..
however apart from that i added unit markings to the shoulderpads (im spreading the MkII armour suits with MkIII's, hence the different numbers). sorry about the poor photos, only have an iphone atm.. 
anyway feedback would be good


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok so the contemptor is now finally completely finished, im pretty happy about it:
































size comparison, its HUGE:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good - like the strafing pose on the dread


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

*great*

love your work mate looks like your taking you time and enjoying the assembly, cant wait to see some more, I wanna do a heresy army myself but I doubt my normal group would play me with it


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like these mate, I thought the weathering on the squad was a lot darker then the dread but its not so yeah love it.

I need to do some heresy era BAs cos I never see them but that's a fair way down my list


----------

